# Does WES Canada recognise Amity University



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

Guys,

I am new to this forum. Can someone please clarify if WES resognises the following:

1. MBA from Amity School of Distance Learning
2. MBA from Indian Institute of Planning and Management (this is now shut so I can't get transcripts)

Look forward to your help please.

Regards,

Rahul


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds/Looks unlikely. You’ll only know if you submit the WES application and pays your money.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rahulmalhotra21 said:


> 1. MBA from Amity School of Distance Learning


Check with WES.




> 2. MBA from Indian Institute of Planning and Management (this is now shut so I can't get transcripts)



That was not a legitimate school and any credential from it is not worth the paper it is written on.


----------



## rahulmalhotra21 (Sep 20, 2016)

colchar said:


> Check with WES.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## 744618 (Dec 22, 2014)

You can check this easily on their website. See if your school is listed or not.


----------

